# Too hyper - no longer listening sometimes



## 1337f0x

He was getting really good. No longer pee's insides - on rare occasions I've caught him in the act but I usually open the door and he stops and goes outside to finish. He was also listening at a point in time... but now he's just so hyper, and when we say NO BITING, he continues to bite (he stopped biting for a while), he's went back to full-on painful biting continuously and wont go after toys, he just wants hands. He'll even bite our face, not as snappy as he would a hand, gently will open his mouth and bite down, or try to on the face. (i know he's still teething).

We say NOT GOOD in a stern serious voice, and he thinks we're joking. He also tries to bite Bingo a lot, and even pulls out Bingo's fur now. Bingo could be sitting there sleeping, and Simba will just go up, and bite a chunk of fur off of him and provoke Bingo to attack back.

He now has his second set of shots at this point, so I was going to call the trainer I found and throw him right into obedience classes. Is this a good route? He's now 14 weeks. They have Puppy classes (2 weeks into the course though), Beginner and eventually intermediate. As well as At-home training which I'll eventually resort to, to calm the feud between Simba and Bingo.

man they were doing so good too. I don't know where this hype came out of, it's getting out of control, he's being extremely bad :| chewing everything, jumping ON bingo, jumping on me, biting at face. idk what to do.


----------



## Miss Molly May

1337f0x said:


> He was getting really good. No longer pee's insides - on rare occasions I've caught him in the act but I usually open the door and he stops and goes outside to finish. He was also listening at a point in time... but now he's just so hyper, and when we say NO BITING, he continues to bite (he stopped biting for a while), he's went back to full-on painful biting continuously and wont go after toys, he just wants hands. He'll even bite our face, not as snappy as he would a hand, gently will open his mouth and bite down, or try to on the face. (i know he's still teething).
> 
> We say NOT GOOD in a stern serious voice, and he thinks we're joking. He also tries to bite Bingo a lot, and even pulls out Bingo's fur now. Bingo could be sitting there sleeping, and Simba will just go up, and bite a chunk of fur off of him and provoke Bingo to attack back.
> 
> He now has his second set of shots at this point, so I was going to call the trainer I found and throw him right into obedience classes. Is this a good route? He's now 14 weeks. They have Puppy classes (2 weeks into the course though), Beginner and eventually intermediate. As well as At-home training which I'll eventually resort to, to calm the feud between Simba and Bingo.
> 
> man they were doing so good too. I don't know where this hype came out of, it's getting out of control, he's being extremely bad :| chewing everything, jumping ON bingo, jumping on me, biting at face. idk what to do.


LOL... sorry reading your thread just reminded me of Molly when she was a pup!!!! We started ob at Simba's age it's a great idea to enroll! Play, play, play and try to tier out the little bugger!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I think you are falling into the 'trap' many of us do with our GSD pups. 

We think we have a crazy out of control nutjob dog.

When INSTEAD we actually have a 100% NORMAL German Shepherd *PUPPY! *He is NOT being 'bad' and when we look at our puppies with that mindset we are doing them a GREAT dis-service

They are not being bad (their fault :crazy: ?) they are being BORED ( OUR FAULT! )

At 14 weeks, they are certainly growing but still absolutely puppies. And our job with a GSD puppy can be WAY harder than other puppy breeds. This is why other people don't understand! What makes our breed so great at so many tasks when adults is exactly the same ISSUES that a normal GSD puppy has that try our patience and frustrate us.

NORMAL NORMAL NORMAL.

But how we react is vital and not what 'other' people HAVE to do with their dogs. And real OFFICIAL obedience classes are probably way too much until at least 6 months (or later ??) Like sending a 7 yr old human child to college to straighten them out when mentally that's not going to help at all.

EXERCISE! Real off leash miles and miles at least 3 times a week help me. Stuff like





 




 
Far as training, I'd be much *less* strict and demanding with the mindset of MAKING a puppy behave. And instead use my big brain to figure out a way to TEACH my puppy to WANT to listen/learn/behave with ME!

Many people join this forum and miss the Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums section that is full of useful information.

If you spend the time on http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html you'll also start noticing remarkable changes in your puppy.

I wouldn't 'waste' any time on 'obedience' training right now but instead get out the clicker and treats and work on Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick


----------



## 1337f0x

All I do is play with him when I get home from work, in the morning before work. Only time I don't play is between the hours of 7:15-5:15pm when I'm out for work! He plays with my parents and his dad (my bf) all day! Even runs around out back with Bingo. 

How bored can he get! Lol. I play with him with his Nylabone-keys, his duck, his rope, his ball, his giant soccer ball (i dont know how he likes it so much lol). I walk him all the time. (Found a grassy area near by so I can walk him longer ^_^) and he just never gets tired. I get tired!

Maggie, thanks for the advice - his "obedience" classes, are just Puppy classes with other dogs his age, between 10weeks to 1 year old. Socialization, "sit" (which he can do) - all for just $135, not so much a loss for 6 weeks I find. 

I really did read everything I could on here! Everything! I used the search function too. I'm such a fail parent lol. Not even my first dog or puppy. I'm just fail lol. I'm going to go to work (when simba falls asleep after play time tonight) - and re-read these and watch the videos, clearly I've missed something lol


----------



## Dakotasmom23

Yes, start in obedience classes right away. Sounds like it would be helpful for both of you. As far as the biting goes/devildog behavior, try to distract and redirect him. Don't just say "no", say "No" and then give him an alternative (like a toy). If he's still nuts, time him out away from you for a few minutes. If he returns and is crazy (assuming he's had lots of exercise and mental stimulation), he needs quiet time. Puppies, like human kids, get hyper crazy when they are overtired/overstimulated and don't know when/how to calm down so a rest period in a crate would help.


----------



## shepherdmom

Sounds like he is maybe starting to teeth? Have you tried frozen marrow bones? Sometimes when they can really chew on something for while it will calm that behavior right down.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

1337f0x said:


> All I do is play with him when I get home from work, in the morning before work. Only time I don't play is between the hours of 7:15-5:15pm when I'm out for work! He plays with my parents and his dad (my bf) all day! Even runs around out back with Bingo.
> 
> How bored can he get! Lol. I play with him with his Nylabone-keys, his duck, his rope, his ball, his giant soccer ball (i dont know how he likes it so much lol). I walk him all the time. ) - all for just $135, not so much a loss for 6 weeks I find.
> 
> I really did read everything I could on here! Everything! I used the search function too. I'm such a fail parent lol. Not even my first dog or puppy. *I'm just fail lol.* I'm going to go to work (when simba falls asleep after play time tonight) - and re-read these and watch the videos, clearly I've missed something lol


You are not a failure. THis really is a challenge for MOST of us!

I know you are spending alot of time with him, and that's great. But as they grow they need more/different time and experience. So what we USED to do, and was enough, suddenly is NOT. 

OFF leash activities are key for my pups. And it's not just about the miles they walk/run/trot/stop on their own pace. It's the NEW places. NEW smells. NEW sights and sounds. The mental stimulation from the squirrels/birds/smell of the mice in the woods. Me playing hide-and-seek to keep the puppy partially paying attention to me the entire time. 

The NEW places that involve a car ride and activities outside the normal house/yard/family.

And not just 'playing' but engagement training that allows teaching and 'tricks' to be mixed in.

I'm all on board with any puppy appropriate classes cause that also involves the car ride with the meeting new things in a new place!


----------



## 1337f0x

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The NEW places that involve a car ride and activities outside the normal house/yard/family.
> 
> And not just 'playing' but engagement training that allows teaching and 'tricks' to be mixed in.
> 
> I'm all on board with any puppy appropriate classes cause that also involves the car ride with the meeting new things in a new place!



Oh he gets his car rides! Sadly, he only likes our Cavalier which we're trying to get rid of currently. We're trying to get him used to our different vehicles but just wont. He enjoys the drives, but open window = no no, he'll try to hop out... He jumped out of my bfs parked jeep! THAT'S HIGH UP! Landed on feet and was completely ok. He just doesn't like the jeep!

I'm going to take him to the dog park this weekend with his extended leash and walk him around a bunch. With a frisbee or something just for fun.




Dakotasmom23 said:


> Don't just say "no", say "No" and then give him an alternative (like a toy). If he's still nuts, time him out away from you for a few minutes. If he returns and is crazy (assuming he's had lots of exercise and mental stimulation), he needs quiet time.


I try to distract with his toys, but he just goes back to the hands.  The time outs don't work either. He just comes right back to me, licks me a bunch then goes back to the hands.



shepherdmom said:


> Sounds like he is maybe starting to teeth? Have you tried frozen marrow bones? Sometimes when they can really chew on something for while it will calm that behavior right down.


He's been teething. I check his teeth daily (he lets me, without biting) and they're almost completely gone. The Elk Antler has helped a lot, but I need a new one, there's almost no marrow left in his current.


----------



## mosul210

Thanks to the OP for posting this. I thought I was the only one with a possessed pup. Mine also likes to knibble and bite our hands...thanks to this post I've learned it is normal behavior having to do with teething and lack of stimulation.


----------



## WendyDsMom

Well, I can save you ONE personal trainer visit... yours sounds like Wendy harassing Bailey - the trainer gave us a spray bottle of a 60-40 water-vinegar solution.

When Wendy bites or pounces Bailey - she gets squirted in the face. When she jumps on me - squirt in the face. Coming in the door and bum rushing us - a squirt in the face. When she bites - we push in to her mouth until she lets go or just zap her in the face with the spray (but then you smell like vinegar for a while and we don't like that).

Seriously - it works like a dream. And don't say anything but nuh-uh when you squirt or push into the bite. 

Now Wendy is doing the front teeth only nibbles on our arms when we pet or sit next to her - and only on our clothes. We just get a toy and give it to her - a fluffy toy.

For about 2 months - everyone in the house was walking around with a spray bottle on their hips and a fluffy toy in their hand - like gunslingers in the old west. We all got really good and the draw - sometimes, when we saw Wendy's right ear flop (a telltale sign of up and coming pouncing or biting) all 4 of us would draw and be ready to spray. She had it coming from all directions!


----------



## shepherdmom

German Shepherd pups really do turn into demons. I've got a non Shepherd pup right now and he is so mellow I keep thinking he is sick. My husband keeps saying, relax he's not a Shepherd.  We have a vet appointment this morning anyway.


----------



## 1337f0x

shepherdmom said:


> German Shepherd pups really do turn into demons. I've got a non Shepherd pup right now and he is so mellow I keep thinking he is sick. My husband keeps saying, relax he's not a Shepherd.  We have a vet appointment this morning anyway.


The most Bingo did was chew on my pant legs and ruin them. I wish Simba would do the same lol



WendyDsMom said:


> When Wendy bites or pounces Bailey - she gets squirted in the face. When she jumps on me - squirt in the face. Coming in the door and bum rushing us - a squirt in the face. When she bites - we push in to her mouth until she lets go or just zap her in the face with the spray (but then you smell like vinegar for a while and we don't like that).



I lol'd so hard. Doesn't the vinegar hurt your pup? If he's just teething do I still use this method because he's too hyper and out of control at times? thanks!




mosul210 said:


> Thanks to the OP for posting this. I thought I was the only one with a possessed pup. Mine also likes to knibble and bite our hands...thanks to this post I've learned it is normal behavior having to do with teething and lack of stimulation.


Your pup looks a lot like my Simba. :wub: cute.
I seriously still think he's possessed though  Hahaha


----------



## jprice103

1337f0x said:


> Oh he gets his car rides! Sadly, he only likes our Cavalier which we're trying to get rid of currently. We're trying to get him used to our different vehicles but just wont. He enjoys the drives, but open window = no no, he'll try to hop out... He jumped out of my bfs parked jeep! THAT'S HIGH UP! Landed on feet and was completely ok. He just doesn't like the jeep!


You shouldn't allow the puppy to be in the car without some type of restraint. I have a zip line that attaches to both side's seat belt and stretches across. Then it has a harness and you attach the line from the harness to the zip line. Gives the puppy the freedom to move around, and allows you to have the windows open without risk of him jumping out. Also will prevent him from going flying if you have to come to a sudden stop! I love mine and highly recommend for those who don't have room in their car for a crate.


----------



## OriginalWacky

jprice103 said:


> You shouldn't allow the puppy to be in the car without some type of restraint. I have a zip line that attaches to both side's seat belt and stretches across. Then it has a harness and you attach the line from the harness to the zip line. Gives the puppy the freedom to move around, and allows you to have the windows open without risk of him jumping out. Also will prevent him from going flying if you have to come to a sudden stop! I love mine and highly recommend for those who don't have room in their car for a crate.


Also, in many places it is illegal to have a dog in your car unrestrained. So a seat belt for the dogs is a must. I just bought the Champion Canine Seat Belt System for both our dogs. Since they go with us nearly everywhere, I fugured it was a worthwhile investment.

As far as you being a failure, not even close. Pups go through these stages as they will, and all you can do is amp up the stimulation and plow through it.


----------



## mosul210

1337f0x said:


> Your pup looks a lot like my Simba. :wub: cute.
> I seriously still think he's possessed though  Hahaha


Yes, I do see some resemblance. How old is Simba? Romeo will be 15 weeks tomorrow and he loves to jump and bite....I try to get him to chew on his toys but he is more interested in my hands. I read on another post here to use a spray bottle when he expresses bad behavior, I will try that next. Good luck with your own little terror.


----------



## 1337f0x

mosul210 said:


> Yes, I do see some resemblance. How old is Simba? Romeo will be 15 weeks tomorrow and he loves to jump and bite....I try to get him to chew on his toys but he is more interested in my hands. I read on another post here to use a spray bottle when he expresses bad behavior, I will try that next. Good luck with your own little terror.



He's 14 weeks today. If you were in my area and your guy was 1 week younger, I'd think they were from the same litter!


----------



## 1337f0x

jprice103 said:


> You shouldn't allow the puppy to be in the car without some type of restraint. I have a zip line that attaches to both side's seat belt and stretches across. Then it has a harness and you attach the line from the harness to the zip line. Gives the puppy the freedom to move around, and allows you to have the windows open without risk of him jumping out. Also will prevent him from going flying if you have to come to a sudden stop! I love mine and highly recommend for those who don't have room in their car for a crate.


I never knew there were those type of things, I'd definitely purchase one. Would petsmart have this?


----------



## 1337f0x

OriginalWacky said:


> Also, in many places it is illegal to have a dog in your car unrestrained. So a seat belt for the dogs is a must. I just bought the Champion Canine Seat Belt System for both our dogs. Since they go with us nearly everywhere, I fugured it was a worthwhile investment.
> 
> As far as you being a failure, not even close. Pups go through these stages as they will, and all you can do is amp up the stimulation and plow through it.


thanks for the added reassurance


----------



## mosul210

1337f0x said:


> He's 14 weeks today. If you were in my area and your guy was 1 week younger, I'd think they were from the same litter!


Awesome 

Romeo is a mid-content wolfdog.

Here is a pic of him at 14 weeks


----------



## katdog5911

Oh puppyhood....I remember being EXHAUSTED when Stella was that age. No matter what I did she was never tired! And the biting....oh my gosh... Now she is 9 months and still needs lots of exercise but at least the landshark phase is over. The good thing is I have lost almost 10 lbs since I got her. She has forced me to walk walk and walk. Now if I could figure out how to get her to ignore other dogs as we walk......


----------



## 1337f0x

mosul210 said:


> Awesome
> 
> Romeo is a mid-content wolfdog.
> 
> Here is a pic of him at 14 weeks


he looks like such an angel lol aw.



I took these of Simba yesterday!





























his eyes melt my heart away :wub:






katdog5911 said:


> Oh puppyhood....I remember being EXHAUSTED when Stella was that age. No matter what I did she was never tired! And the biting....oh my gosh... Now she is 9 months and still needs lots of exercise but at least the landshark phase is over. The good thing is I have lost almost 10 lbs since I got her. She has forced me to walk walk and walk. Now if I could figure out how to get her to ignore other dogs as we walk......



I got blessed with SImba I find. He only goes after Bingo (which I need to end cuz he's biting off fur now) - and when we go on walks he just get's scared a bit and sits down and watches them, he wont bark or go after. They have to approach him nicely in order for him to want to play.


----------



## mosul210

Simba looks great...Look fwd to seeing pics of him grow.

As for Romeo, not sure if I am ready to call him an angel...LOL...this was him yesterday.


----------



## 1337f0x

mosul210 said:


> Simba looks great...Look fwd to seeing pics of him grow.
> 
> As for Romeo, not sure if I am ready to call him an angel...LOL...this was him yesterday.



LMAO! He reminds me of Simba so much. The paws, and the chest, and... the biting! Yeeesh, I need to upload a photo of my damaged hands just to show you tonight haha.


----------



## Emoore

OriginalWacky said:


> Also, in many places it is illegal to have a dog in your car unrestrained.


Wait a minute, you're saying it's not legal to have a dog loose in the back of a station wagon or back seat of a sedan unrestrained? Where?


----------



## 1337f0x

1337f0x said:


> LMAO! He reminds me of Simba so much. The paws, and the chest, and... the biting! Yeeesh, I need to upload a photo of my damaged hands just to show you tonight haha.


I forgot to upload the picture. I will tonight if I remember but jeeeebz louise. i have new ones today lol


----------



## PupperLove

Yes, as others have said, your puppy is being very normal.

Keep playing with him as much as possible and keep on TRAINING him as much as you can! Training will keep his mind busy, strengthen your bond, and teach him to look to you as a sort of leader.

The nipping/puppy phase can last quite a while. My puppy never really went through much of the 'land shark' phase, but on occassion when he gets excited he still nips, especially when he's under-exercised. Tons and tons of exercise really helps with the pent up energy that may be expressed in nipping. However, being so young yet, you want to be careful what type of exercise you give him so he doesn't damage his joints. Teach him how to play fetch in your yard!


----------



## Angelina03

Alana,
Simba is sooooo gorgeous! 
I think the others have given you great advice. My only inexperienced advice is patience, patience, patience...
One way that I like to think of it to feel better is, "If it were a human baby, this exhaustion and challenge would last at least 20 years, instead of 2 years!" LOL. Keep up the good work. You're not a failure. I feel the same way as you many times.


----------



## 1337f0x

Another question: Will he fall out of the nipping phase on Bingo? I don't want him to get big and start attacking Bingo, the size difference will be ridiculous :|


----------



## Courtney

Emoore said:


> Wait a minute, you're saying it's not legal to have a dog loose in the back of a station wagon or back seat of a sedan unrestrained? Where?


This caught my eye and did a quick internet search but couldn't find a state with this law on it's books. Apparently there has been proposed legislation. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## 1337f0x

We recently got a jeep for the sole purpose of keeping Simba in the back area, lots of room for him. Got the zipline, we keep him on that in the back of the jeep.


----------



## AmyTam

I'm a new dog owner and just bought a 2 month old male German Shepherd six days ago. He was so shy on the first day but after that he drove me crazy. He's currently teething and biting our feet, ankles, pants, knees, and hands. I've been researching every moment I can when I'm not taking him out to the yard. He won't be vaccinated until tomorrow and I've heard that puppies shouldn't be let outside until they finish the set of vaccinations. However if I don't let him out, I don't know how else he would release his energy. I let him off leash many times in the yard and I think he ate cat **** yesterday and was playing with wild mushroom behind the garage so I've started to keep him on a leash every time we take him outside. I train him outside for 15 minutes every 1-2 hours but when I bring him back inside, he occasionally gets hyperactive. He runs around the kitchen super fast and takes our shoes out of the racks and towels that hang on our cabinet handles. So I'm just confused of whether I should bring him outside to the backyard and play with him with a leash or should I let him off the leash so he can run around more, or should I take him out on walks or hikes? Keep in mind, he would have his first set of vaccinations tomorrow.


----------



## SuperG

[ Keep in mind, he would have his first set of vaccinations tomorrow. [/QUOTE]


Maybe the vaccinations will temporarily mellow him out....enjoy the moment.


SuperG


----------



## Tysons

Congratulations on your new pup. Please be advised that you have the finest dog ever breed. They need JOBS, that can be to sit or stay Release a ball when instructed. Wait for there food. ETC. Stay calm. Take deep breaths BE CONSISTENT all who will be training TRUST starts NOW. You are asking HIM to Trust You. You must trust HIM. A tired dog is a GOOD Dog. Use the Leash to teach. Play with no Leash. Find HIS Drive that may be a TOY or a TREAT or Praise and Use it to your advantage. When correcting him, CALMLY yet Firmly take the shoe or towel show HIM and say NO stand tall and look into his eyes place it back where he got it and he will leave or get it AGAIN. Then REPEAT. Doesn't last long but it is a TRIAL of Attrition. You must WIN. Invest The TIME and I promise you will be REWARDED ten fold


----------



## OriginalWacky

AmyTam said:


> I'm a new dog owner and just bought a 2 month old male German Shepherd six days ago. He was so shy on the first day but after that he drove me crazy. He's currently teething and biting our feet, ankles, pants, knees, and hands. I've been researching every moment I can when I'm not taking him out to the yard. He won't be vaccinated until tomorrow and I've heard that puppies shouldn't be let outside until they finish the set of vaccinations. However if I don't let him out, I don't know how else he would release his energy. I let him off leash many times in the yard and I think he ate cat **** yesterday and was playing with wild mushroom behind the garage so I've started to keep him on a leash every time we take him outside. I train him outside for 15 minutes every 1-2 hours but when I bring him back inside, he occasionally gets hyperactive. He runs around the kitchen super fast and takes our shoes out of the racks and towels that hang on our cabinet handles. So I'm just confused of whether I should bring him outside to the backyard and play with him with a leash or should I let him off the leash so he can run around more, or should I take him out on walks or hikes? Keep in mind, he would have his first set of vaccinations tomorrow.


Congrats on your new pup! If your yard is fenced, then letting him offleash in it shouldn't be a problem. Puppies eat anything and everything, so you will need to keep an eye on that for sure. He's running and playing like that because he's an energetic puppy who doesn't have any concept of self control yet, and that's normal. Once he's got his vaccinations, you'll be able to get him out in public more (I'd talk with your vet about when it's safe to intro him to other dogs and such). 

There are tons of great threads here with lots of info, like http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/164027-puppy-101-preparing-my-house-life-new-puppy.html and http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html and http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html. You can also google for Ian Dunbar's "what to do before and after getting your puppy" for some good tips too. I love clicker training (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/150660-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html), for me it's been the best way to teach my dogs things most of the time. 

Also, we want to see pics!


----------

